
Nico, a Nim game framework inspired by PICO-8 - pietroppeter
https://github.com/ftsf/nico
======
pietroppeter
Here is a video that explains how to code a simple memory games in very few
steps:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLI5XJFxYA&list=PLxLdEZg8DR...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLI5XJFxYA&list=PLxLdEZg8DRwTIEzUpfaIcBqhsj09mLWHx&index=3)

